# Looking for Soffit/Facia/Sideing guy



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm looking for someone to do soffit, facia and probably a little cement shake siding, north Utah county.

PM me if you do it, or you want to recomment someone reasonable who does it.


-DallanC


----------

